# Phyton 27 use in laymans terms please :



## lady slipper (Apr 13, 2013)

I am an avid orchid fan and have healthy plants but have about three I'd like to administer some PHYTON 27. In layman's terms how much would I use in a 4 - to 12 Oz spray bottle? I read it is not a systemic but worth a try on a couple sick plants. I don't understand the high-tech jargon on the manufactures label. Can someone help please. Thank you. Getting lots of bloom on my plants and mixed collection. Have lots of photos I should post too. 
phragman3


----------



## DavidCampen (Apr 13, 2013)

According to the label, you would use from 1.5 to 4 ounces per _10_ gallons.
I always convert the mixing direction amounts to milliliters or grams per liter. What units do you use?

http://www.bfgsupply.com/Images/chem-labels/Phyton label.pdf


----------



## DavidCampen (Apr 13, 2013)

That would be a bit weak. For the equivalent of 1.5 ounce per 10 gallon you would need about 9 drops per 8 ounces of water.

The math:
I measured the weight of drops of water from a glass medicine dropper and find that each drops weighs about 0.032 grams which then equates to a volume of 0.032 ml per drop.

A fluid ounce is about 30ml so a dose of 0.15 ounce per gallon is 4.5 ml per gallon or 140 drops per gallon. 8 ounces is 1/16 of a gallon so that would require 9 drops to be equivalent to the dilution of 1.5 ounce per 10 gallon.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought, being copper, that phyton was somewhat systemic? .. haven't looked at the label in a while though

we used to have spec sheets volume/rates on the wall for all the commonly-used chemicals so that we didn't have to do math like this very often


----------



## DavidCampen (Apr 13, 2013)

gonewild said:


> David we are both wrong.... Your dose is high and mine is low.
> 
> The label dosage is in liquid measure ounces not by weight.
> 
> ...



I did my calculations in liquid measure. The variability between my calculation and yours is in how many drops are considered to be in a particular fluid measure. I weighed drops of water from a medicine dropper and used the conversion that 1 gram of water has a volume of 1 ml to determine that a drop from a glass medicine dropper had a volume of 0.032 ml. I then used that there are 29.6 ml in a fluid ounce to get a value of 925 drops per fluid ounce; this is of course dependent on the particular dropper used but I chose the glass medicine dropper because I expected that I would provide rather large drops compared to some other droppers.


----------



## lady slipper (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you David. I'll try the 9 drops / 8 oz water. They do say to use it fresh too so it probably shouldn't set around. I have a chart for fungicides and bactericides for treament of various orchid diseases I found on line and it does list Phyton27 as systemic (no). Llewellyn


----------



## gonewild (Apr 13, 2013)

DavidCampen said:


> I did my calculations in liquid measure. The variability between my calculation and yours is in how many drops are considered to be in a particular fluid measure. I weighed drops of water from a medicine dropper and used the conversion that 1 gram of water has a volume of 1 ml to determine that a drop from a glass medicine dropper had a volume of 0.032 ml. I then used that there are 29.6 ml in a fluid ounce to get a value of 925 drops per fluid ounce; this is of course dependent on the particular dropper used but I chose the glass medicine dropper because I expected that I would provide rather large drops compared to some other droppers.



I used standard water drop measure. 
This just goes to show that it is not easy to make an exact dose as the label recommends when the volume is so small.
Better too little than too much.


----------



## lady slipper (Apr 13, 2013)

David, How often do you recommend treatment. I wished I had gotten to my baby paph sanderianum with this stuff. I did lose that one. It rarely happens to be so far but I am learning. I have a mixed collection here. Thanks. One tolumnia looks sick out of 7 but the others are blooming.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2013)

i have found it to be very effective in stopping rot if caught early enough. i can't remember exactly, but i think i used 1/2 or 1 tsp per gallon of water.

what problems are your plants having? While phyton can stop rot from progressing, there is usually a cultural problem that led to it in the first place so you'll want to sort that out. 

Or sometimes plants are just weak.


----------



## DavidCampen (Apr 13, 2013)

I prefer to use copper soap like the Bonide product. It is available in both a Ready To Use spray bottle or as a concentrate. With the concentrate you would use about the same dilution as for the Phyton 27. I like the copper soap because I think it sticks to the leaves better and doesn't wash off as easily. If I have a plant with a problem I may spray that plant several times a week.
http://www.bonide.com/products/product.php?category_id=775
http://www.bonide.com/products/product.php?category_id=811

Edit: Take note that copper fungicides are said to be toxic to some dendrobiums and bromeliads.


----------



## lady slipper (Apr 13, 2013)

I had one baby tolumnia and the center leaf is browning out. The other was seedling paph insigne sanderianum. It had a small brown spot on the stem and I should have done something immediately and didn't and I tossed that plant the other day. It could be they were weak plants and has been the wee guys and also one phal that just got a totally brown leaf and the plant went very fast. overall I have health in the orchids but have had a few isolated cases of something going on. Once I did send a paph leaf in to the lab and found I had spider mites but that was several years ago and no outbreaks now. I'm getting 4 spikes on my miltonia with 6 buds on each. Love those for scent and so happy I can culture them here. Llewellyn


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 13, 2013)

lady slipper said:


> Once I did send a paph leaf in to the lab and found I had spider mites but that was several years ago and no outbreaks now.



My bottle of phyton has the exact measurements in the instructions.I have a small bottle now,but I would imagine the instructions are the same with all size bottles.

was the leaf sent it for the mites or something else? I always found that spider mites had the most noticeable and recognizable symptoms.The tell tale yellow or dark brown spots on the leaves,webbing,or a dusty tissue after wiping down the leaves.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 14, 2013)

Phyton 27 is a Systemic...and is used a lot because remains in the plant giveing it protection for few months,so also use as a preventive product...and works greatley also because is "delicate" and so can be used also on small seedlings.I use it @ 0,5 ml / 1L on just deflasked sensitive plants as Paphs,Phrags but also Pleurothallis with no phytotoxic effects...
BUT,as supposed to do with all copper based products,dont use on Dendrobiums.
In reality I tryed half a dose and a plant was cured without problems...but I think can be dangerous(defoliating effect of copper based products o Dendrobiums)


----------

